
The Myth of Systemic Police Racism - _ttg
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-myth-of-systemic-police-racism-11591119883
======
a3n
Can't read the article, but based on the headline and sub headline ...

I've been thinking about this for days now. And I think that the truth is,
yes, these police murders and assaults are committed by a _relatively_ few
"bad apples."

But also yes, there _is_ systemic racism. _Systemic._ The combination of
qualified immunity rulings, laws and their interpretations, police union
contracts, and worst of all, "the blue wall of silence," means that these few
bad apples can be confident that they'll get away with whatever they do.

The _system_ as a whole has congealed into conditions that are favorable to
the "bad apples."

Yes, it's systemic.

~~~
jaldhar
That’s some kind of systemic problem but is it systemic _racism_? If a white
or Indian etc. was murdered would the police union stonewall any less?

